# Stomach Growling...



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

but he's still not eating. I thought that puppies won't starve themselves? This is so frustrating. He's walking around crying and I feel so bad for taking up his food in 30 minutes. The only way we can get him to eat is by a very frustrating process. We have tried mixing it with wet food, but he just licks the wet food off the dry food. He ate 1-1/2 cups yesterday and the day before, which was pretty good (according to the bag he is supposed to be eating 2 cups...even though I know those can be way off). But it was like pulling teeth to get him to eat it. We have to put it on the floor in little batches, then put it in a Kong, then make him work for it like it's a treat. It is exhausting spending a few hours getting this dog to eat! Today, he hasn't touched his breakfast, even though his stomach is growling so loud that I can hear it across the room.

He started on Purina from the shelter and we couldn't hold him back from eating. He would scarf it down and look at us for more. We slowly switched him to Wellness (about a month ago), but he never seemed to enthused about it. He had gas and a pudding stool or two, but no really major problems. That's when the decreased appetite started (when we switched to Wellness) and he would only eat about 1/2-3/4 of a cup daily (it was supposed to be 1-1/2-2 cups). On Sunday, we switched him again since we noticed that he was losing weight. He used to have a nice padding over his ribs but now he has nothing. It is very easy to feel his ribs. We switch him to Chicken Soup which he seems more excited to eat, but he won't. This morning, he wouldn't even come in the same room when I put the food down. 

Oh I forgot to mention, he doesn't get treats during the day if he doesn't eat...and he doesn't get human food ever.

He doesn't seem sick...the only thing I have noticed is increased urination. He seems to drink a lot as well. We take him out every 2 hours but he still has 1-2 accidents everyday (he's 4 months). Everything else is completely normal, no vomiting, no diarrhea, no blood or bile in his stool, sometimes he is a little listless but then explodes with normal energy. He is losing his teeth as well, about 1 per day, which is normal at his age. He sneezes 4-5 times in a row about twice per day...and get hiccups occasionally. His nose is hot and dry and his mouth is a little dry. The most obvious thing is the increased urination though. Can anyone give me some insight? I am getting so desperate and I feel like I am torturing him.

Thank you for reading this, I know it was long! Maybe I should post this in the health forum?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I personally would switch back to the Purina for now and put in a call to your vet just to be sure it isn't something else.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

It's only been a day and you are doing backflips to get him to eat.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's been a month of difficult eating...a day of no eating.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I would hold out for a couple more days.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you should go back to Purina then. This is too hard for you.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> I think you should go back to Purina then. This is too hard for you.


The thing is, we tried that yesterday. When we put it in front of him, he had the same reaction as he did with the Chicken Soup and Wellness. Sniffed it, then ignored it.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, I'm getting confused switching in between your two identical threads.

How long have you had to pick up the bowl after 30 minutes with him only having picked at it?


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Take him to the vet. If he checks out, then you can keep going on the same path or go get him a nice Angus steak if he is too much for you to handle.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

novagir18 said:


> The thing is, we tried that yesterday. When we put it in front of him, he had the same reaction as he did with the Chicken Soup and Wellness. Sniffed it, then ignored it.


Ahh, gotcha. He may be feeling off for some reason then. My previous dog was a picky eater, we went through food after food, and he went up to four days without eating at one point. He was the only dog, so we free fed for a while. He still skipped meals every few days his whole life. If you're really worried, since he eats canned food, you could just feed him canned food.


----------

